# My new Jotul c550 and stone veneer



## spencer186 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who gave me advice during this project, which I started in the beginning of March.  Did it all myself with the exception of a couple of guys to hump that monster up and in.  Again, thanks for all the advice on stoves, mortar, grout, stone veneer etc.  Would have bee a lot tougher without all the great input.  Thanks!!


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2010)

Wow, that came out really nice. It's a major improvement. Nice job!


----------



## hareball (May 3, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## Pagey (May 3, 2010)

That is simply spectacular!


----------



## Hurricane (May 3, 2010)

Great looking space now !


----------



## firefighterjake (May 3, 2010)

Very, very nice . . .  looks sharp.


----------



## gibson (May 8, 2010)

Nice setup, Bro!  That ceiling fan is going to be so efficient in working that warm air around the room.  You will find the 550 likes to be run pretty hard, cruising at 600-650 degrees, which means it can get up to 700+ before settling down.  Don't worry, it can handle it.  Enjoy that room, cause your never going to leave it in the winter.  Cheers!


----------



## spencer186 (May 8, 2010)

I'm hoping it works it more than just around the room.  I'd like to heat my whole house with it if possible!  And after all the hours I spent in that room, I'm still happy to spend time in there.  Can't wait for winter!


----------



## woodracerx (May 8, 2010)

Very nice transformation.


----------



## PapaDave (May 8, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.
Did you build the cabs in place or offsite, then slide into their new homes?
Nice work, however you did it!


----------



## mainstation (May 8, 2010)

Looks great, when can you start over here?


----------



## jqgs214 (May 8, 2010)

Bro,


Came out great, glad ya gave me some credit with the install help


----------



## Bobbin (May 8, 2010)

Wow, that came out great!  What a nice change in the room.  I love the shelving!


----------



## spencer186 (May 9, 2010)

The stone on top and bottom is attached to boxes I made out of 2-bys.  I installed the bottom box, built and finished the bookcases in my garage, put them in, then slid the top box in over the bookcase, then put on all the cultured stone.  I also put the insert in first, then did the hearth and veneer. Didn't want that 500lb beast scratching up the new hearth stones.  And the veneer is irregular in shape and depth, so I didn't want the surround in front because you would be able to see the gaps along the sides, so I did the stone around it.  I tell you- I hope I never have to take that thing out!  That'll be a mess!  No prob for the credit wxman.  Couldn't have done the insert install without you bro.  Oh- and sorry mainstation-  my hearth building is done for a while.  The whole project included moving some baseboard heating, taking out an in-wall AC and patching up the hole, building and finishing the bookcases, cutting the mantle from a white pine log with a chainsaw, planing, sanding and finishing that, fabricating and installing a block off plate, installing the insert and liner, repairing some loose bricks at the top of the chimney, tearing out the old hearth and rebuilding it with 2 bys and durock,  putting on the lath and scratch coat, setting and grouting the hearth stones, mounting the mantle brackets and, putting up the stone.  All said and done I bet I've got well over 200 hrs from start to finish if you include picking up materials.  But I'm super happy with the way it came out and very proud to say I did it all by myself. With the exception of the insert of course.  I admit, it sucked when I was doing it but I got a lot of personal satisfaction when looking at the finished product I created.


----------



## spencer186 (May 9, 2010)

And thanks to everyone for all the kind words.  Makes me feel even better about all the long hours it took.  And credit to my wife who did my share of the chores while I worked in it.


----------



## gibson (May 11, 2010)

spencer186 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it works it more than just around the room.  I'd like to heat my whole house with it if possible!  And after all the hours I spent in that room, I'm still happy to spend time in there.  Can't wait for winter!



It will.  Given constant operation it will do a good job on most of my house.


----------



## wldm09 (May 13, 2010)

really nice!


----------

